# Tips for paving a small area.



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Main section is 10x12 and then each side flares out to make up the rest of the sq ft.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

You'll end up with rolls and bird baths. :w00t:


----------



## SDG (Oct 3, 2008)

*Asphalt*

I only use a plate compactor for really small areas, close to the curb, etc.
Use a 1 ton roller.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Did you go ahead and try and tackle it?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Its getting cold out Rusk. You better get it over with.

If its an area no one really see's, use the plate. If not use a small roller and hit it while its hot, then finish with a plate


----------



## TERM101 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just get your asphalt on the ground rake/lute it out nice and to your proper grade. Make sure you keep diesel fuel sprayed on the tools, it helps keep the asphalt off of them. Spray your plate tamp with diesel fuel and go at it. Just make sure not to over tamp. Something like that you could tamp easily with a plate tamp. Tamp it all, let it cool a bit(not too much) then tamp it again. For spraying the diesel fuel on the plate tamp if it doesn't have a tank on it you can use a garden sprayer for spraying chemicals. Just go and do it, be confident, and you will get it done..Nothing to it


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

TERM101 said:


> Just get your asphalt on the ground rake/lute it out nice and to your proper grade. Make sure you keep diesel fuel sprayed on the tools, it helps keep the asphalt off of them. Spray your plate tamp with diesel fuel and go at it. Just make sure not to over tamp. Something like that you could tamp easily with a plate tamp. Tamp it all, let it cool a bit(not too much) then tamp it again. For spraying the diesel fuel on the plate tamp if it doesn't have a tank on it you can use a garden sprayer for spraying chemicals. Just go and do it, be confident, and you will get it done..Nothing to it


 
Do not use Diesel Fuel!!! It degrades the asphalt! Use the release agent availble at the plant!


----------

